# heres more pics of the possibul Altuvei



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

here they are i have 3

he is about 5.5"


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

another


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

another


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What do you think Frank? I think that this fish does look similar to mine. All excepet that its smaller and does have that slight red coloration in the gill area. I know all these things are trivial. If it is an Altuvei, I have to say welcome to the club. Hopefully frank will confirm that this is also a possibly Altuvei, or at least an possible compressus.

So now we are 4 strong. Thats not bad. Any more out there?

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice Altuvei.. very nice indeed..do you have any pic insinuasian


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I want one bad


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Those pictures are not clear enough to make any kind of educated guess. It could be anything and looks more like an Irritans or Rohm then and altuvei. Plus is has a slight red gill coloration which is quite common in baby rohms.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have clearer pic in the what species is my p forum


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

HmMm..yeah. It is a blurry pic, kinda hard to tell. And like I pointed out before, that red gill area is not like mine. Perhaps Frank will help out.

So recently I found out that elongatus has two, another member on this board has a small one, and I have one. If this turns out to be one, then that will make 5. I have the largest of the 5 at a little over 7 inches.

=)

The Pack - Here is the link to a thread in pfish.net that i started showing mine:
http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...ST&f=17&t=25240

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to _What Species is My Piranh_


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photo is much to blury to really say.


----------

